# Iplayer Wii



## Deleted-171178 (Nov 13, 2009)

QUOTE(djdynamite123;73171) said:
			
		

> The BBC iPlayer is relaunching on the Nintendo Wii in the form of a dedicated Wii channel on 18 November.
> 
> Only consoles with a broadband connection in the UK will be able to run the channel.
> To get the service, Wii owners will be able to download it from the console's online shop for free.
> ...



Source: Tehskeen


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 13, 2009)

You should post the source and a bit more information.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry, was in a rush. Info added.


----------



## ballboff (Nov 13, 2009)

That's great news, I'm all for on demand tv, I hate being restricted to viewing my programs when they decide to show it.  And not just that but I'm just really useless at remembering to watch things, or being bothered even when it's recorded on series link.  So anything that makes your day to day life just that easier is great if you ask me.  I was pretty miffed when they updated the flash on the wii browser, only to find that meant I could no longer use iplayer lol.


----------



## Gullwing (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh god I want that! I don't live in UK! Those retards


----------



## X D D X (Nov 13, 2009)

I hope there's some way to run it on all Pal consoles. That would be amazing!


----------



## Chanser (Nov 13, 2009)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Oh god I want that! I don't live in UK! Those retards



You calling British people retards?


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Nov 13, 2009)

I wonder if it'll come to Ireland. We get BBC on analogue, cable, digital and afaik can watch the iPlayer online.
Edit: Typo.


----------



## Law (Nov 13, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Gullwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are pretty retarded.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Nov 13, 2009)

I think iPlayer depends on your location, so american users would be able to pirate the channel but still not watch it.


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Nov 13, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Chanser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Law (Nov 13, 2009)

BiT.SLEDGE said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Put a picture of an adult in there and it'll be right.


----------



## prowler (Nov 13, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> BiT.SLEDGE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even though i'm British, this made me lol.


----------



## Gullwing (Nov 13, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Chanser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah! British people that limit the service only to their country are retarded... The channel itself will play in an any country pal wii but I'm sure that it won't connect to the British servers


----------



## Law (Nov 13, 2009)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The reason is because the BBC is funded through tax. Feel free to come over and and pay tax for owning a TV if you really want to watch it, though.


----------



## prowler (Nov 14, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Gullwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i don't agree with TV License, we don't even watch BBC.


----------



## ozguy (Nov 15, 2009)

Might be able to patch it to use a proxy server in the UK.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 15, 2009)

interesting... maybe gbatemp should hold their own news channel to announce releases and gaming news


----------



## Kkolko (Nov 17, 2009)

ozguy said:
			
		

> Might be able to patch it to use a proxy server in the UK.


Proxies don't really work any more for the iPlayer, the BBC got smart. The only thing that still works for me is TOR, and that would be difficult to implement in a Wii channel, methinks.


----------

